# Conceptos de contruccion para diseñar amplificadores Discretos



## ragaman (Dic 1, 2011)

Este es el primer tema que inicio, con la idea de crear un lugar donde se pueda discutir sobre los conceptos que tienen cada uno de los que diseñamos amplificadores y pautas que tienen a la hora de diseñar, exponer nuestros propios diseños e ir mejorandolos con las ayuda de los que formamos parte de esta comunidad y en especial de las personas que tienen mas experiencia.

Pretendo compartir con ustedes mis conocimiento adquiridos a los largo de estos 5 años que llevo dedicado a la construcción de etapas amplificadoras, enfatizandome en la calidad del sonido y no tanto en la potencia bruta que una etapa podría llegar a entregar (claro que hay un rincón para diseñar etapas de alta potencia con muy buena calidad), porque mi interés es que nos vayamos por el camino de la calidad antes que de la cantidad, y hago énfasis a esto porque quiero que nos centremos en mejorar las etapas que ya hemos construido ó estamos implementando a diario, hay temas de discusión  de los cuales salen preguntas como:

-El tipo de realimentación a implementar, Corriente o Voltaje??

- Transistores Mosfet o BJT  ?? 

-Topologia etapas de salida: Push-Pull, Quasi complementaria, Sziklay ??

-Alto ó bajo factor de realimentación.

-Slew Rate, que tan importante es ??

-Tipos de Fuentes de Corrientes a usar ??

- Modo cascodo, que tan importante es ??

-Multiamplificacion ??


Espero tengan preguntas y participemos de este foro exponiendo nuestras etapas, solucionando problemas, modificando y mejorando cada una de nuestras etapas para llegar a la mejor calidad de sonido posible.


----------



## 0002 (Dic 6, 2011)

Me sumo a la idea, aunque con tantos monstruos de la ingenieria que hay en el foro, no creo poder aportar mucho, pero así vemos como se crean las joyas, y de paso aprendemos algo los que no sabemos mucho.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 6, 2011)

ragaman dijo:


> Este es el primer tema que inicio, con la idea de crear un lugar donde se pueda discutir sobre los conceptos que tienen cada uno de los que diseñamos amplificadores y pautas que tienen a la hora de diseñar, exponer nuestros propios diseños e ir mejorandolos con las ayuda de los que formamos parte de esta comunidad y en especial de las personas que tienen mas experiencia.
> 
> Pretendo compartir con ustedes mis conocimiento adquiridos a los largo de estos 5 años que llevo dedicado a la construcción de etapas amplificadoras, enfatizandome en la calidad del sonido y no tanto en la potencia bruta que una etapa podría llegar a entregar (claro que hay un rincón para diseñar etapas de alta potencia con muy buena calidad), porque mi interés es que nos vayamos por el camino de la calidad antes que de la cantidad, y hago énfasis a esto porque quiero que nos centremos en mejorar las etapas que ya hemos construido ó estamos implementando a diario, hay temas de discusión  de los cuales salen preguntas como:
> 
> ...



Bueno, pongo mi granito de arena, desde mi punto de vista y mi experiencia personal, realimentacion de tension unicamente,

si el objetivo es tener la mejor calidad auditiva me termino inclinando por mosfets, si el mayor interes es por la potencia de salida y la eficiencia, me inclino mas por los BJT, aunque con drivers MOS, lo ideal es usar pares SZIKLAY por el hecho de que ambas ramas quedan perfectamente simetricas ya que la ganancia del dispositivo final es el producto de las ganancias de cada uno de los transistores, teoricamente, ambos elementos finales (ramas negativa y positiva) tendran identica ganancia, cosa que no sucede con etapas complementarias o cuasi complementarias, peeero, yo en lo personal (salvo en algun caso de baja señal o muy baja potencia) nunca use esa configuracion, sino que me incliné siempre por el par complementario

Factor de realimentacion global? bajo. lo minimo necesario, no mas.

Slew rate? es importante, pero no es lo mas importante de todo, depende (y mucho) de la excursion de tension de salida, para un ampli de 100w en 8 ohms y con una banda pasante de 25Khz teoricamente debería alcanzar con 10V/µS....

fuentes de corriente para los pares diferenciales de entrada? BJT+Zener+diodo, simple, no falla nunca, es relativamente estable frente a cambios termicos, no oscila.....

cascodo? reconozco plenamente sus beneficios, pero... si necesito no mas de 10V/µS, y pretendo bajo factor de realimentacion, para que usarlos?

multiamplificacion... a menos que no me quede otra... trato de que no.. posiblemente cuando entienda un poco que es lo que hizo ezavalla con su compenzacion linkwitz rilley seguramente me vuelque a la multiamplificacion....


----------



## Iván Francisco (Dic 7, 2011)

Desde mi ignorancia:
realimentación en corriente?


----------



## ragaman (Dic 8, 2011)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Desde mi ignorancia:
> realimentación en corriente?



Si, se trata de una topologia que por asi decirlo que en vez de emplear una muestra de voltaje para realimentarse (topologia Clásica) implementa una muestra en corriente, esta topologia tiene como ventaja una altisima velocidad y un ancho de banda independiente de la ganancia.





0002 dijo:


> Me sumo a la idea, aunque con tantos monstruos de la ingenieria que hay en el foro, no creo poder aportar mucho, pero así vemos como se crean las joyas, y de paso aprendemos algo los que no sabemos mucho.
> 
> Saludos



La idea es atreverse a participar, solo así es que podemos aprender, créeme que nadie se las sabe todas y una duda que pueda surgir nos puede ayudar a todos a adquirir nuevos conocimientos. si quieres puedes subir esquemáticos de algún amplificador que hayas probado ó que estés usando y lo vamos mejorando, anímate.


----------



## ragaman (Dic 8, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Bueno, pongo mi granito de arena, desde mi punto de vista y mi experiencia personal, realimentacion de tension unicamente,
> 
> si el objetivo es tener la mejor calidad auditiva me termino inclinando por mosfets, si el mayor interes es por la potencia de salida y la eficiencia, me inclino mas por los BJT, aunque con drivers MOS, lo ideal es usar pares SZIKLAY por el hecho de que ambas ramas quedan perfectamente simetricas ya que la ganancia del dispositivo final es el producto de las ganancias de cada uno de los transistores, teoricamente, ambos elementos finales (ramas negativa y positiva) tendran identica ganancia, cosa que no sucede con etapas complementarias o cuasi complementarias, peeero, yo en lo personal (salvo en algun caso de baja señal o muy baja potencia) nunca use esa configuracion, sino que me incliné siempre por el par complementario
> 
> ...



Realmente siempre tendré presente las palabras de Pablo Crespos de Pablos  (www.pcpaudio.com) "Siempre hay diseñar con la cabeza", eso es un punto muy importante, antes de diseñar un amplificador hay saber realmente como funciona uno y cuales son los factores a tener en cuenta, recuerdo que hace algunos años, que empece mi carrera de ingeniería, mi primer amplificador fue un TDA2003 conectado a la fuente de mi PC, cuando lo escuche sonar, sentí que no había nada en el mundo que sonara mejor que mi amplificador , a medida q empece a comprender cuales eran los factores que hacían a un amplificador mejor que otro empece a escalar en el mundo del audio, siempre buscando un amplificador con la Distorcion Armonica (_THD_) mas baja de todas. un día navegando en Internet encontré la pagina de Pablo Crespos y me di cuenta que había encontrado un tesoro, lleno de información valiosa pero no tenia ni idea por donde empezar, simplemente me dedique a hacer cada uno de los amplificador que el había compartido, fue una gran experiencia, poco a poco empece a estudiar el contenido de esa pagina, empece a bajar libros de audio y dedicarme a leer y comprendí que un amplificador podía tener una THD muy baja y no sonar bien, descubrí que existían las Distorsiones temporales, la Intermodulación, Los Ruidos y que todos estos fenómenos estaban asociados al diseño en lazo abierto de nuestro amplificador, Pensaba que la realimentación arreglaba todo y un día me topé con amplificadores sin realimentación (LC End Of Millenium Amp) el cual tienen una calidad de sonido que muchos amplificadores realimentados envidiarían, y contrario a los que muchos piensan la realimentación no es instantánea, ella se toma un tiempo, muy pequeño pero requiere su tiempo y este tiempo esta asociado al SLEW RATE de nuestro amplificador, porque la señal que entra al amplificador, debe recorrer las etapas de ganancia de voltaje, llegar a la salida del amplificador, pasar por la red de realimentación hasta llegar a la etapa diferencial  para realizar lo que llamamos realimentación, todo ese tiempo requerido por nuestro amplificador para realimentarse depende directamente de nuestro SLEW RATE, lo mas grave de todo es que la señal que entro al amplificador al momento que la realimentación ocurre ya no es la misma señal que se encuentra en la entrada de la etapa diferencial al momento que la realimentación ocurre, recordemos que el audio  es una señal variable, una cosa es una señal senoidal de frecuencia fija y otra cosa es la música, entonces que caso tendría realimentar el amplificador ?? ya no es es demasiado tarde ??, cabe mencionar que un parlantes + un filtro pasivo son unas cargas no lineales, los cuales sin las correctas redes de compensación modificar la señal que llega a la red de realimentación  haciendo nuestra vida mas difícil , por esa misma razón es que existen los amplificadores sin realimentación, no digo que la realimentación no funcione, solo hago alusión que ella debe realizarse cuando realmente debe hacerlo para realmente aprovecharla, motivo por el cual me dedique a trabajar en la topologia de amplificadores de realimentación en corriente _CFA_ para poder obtener un Slew Rate alto con el fin de aprovechar al máximo la realimentación, camino que tome y que cada día que pasa siento que ha sido el correcto.

Esta ha sido una pequeña experiencia que he compartido y se que muchos tienen conceptos de construcción diferentes a los míos y eso es lo mas interesante de todo esto ya que todos tenemos mucho por aprender de cada uno de las personas que participan en este foro.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Dic 8, 2011)

Hola Ragaman:
es un gusto poder compartir ideas con quien tiene la suerte de poseer un amplificador realimentado a corriente. en mi caso, tengo varios Sc-r que le compré a Pablo Crespo en un sistema multiamplificado y verdaderamente son solo satisfacciones poder escucharlos. No puedo ahondar mas en conocimientos ya que nunca estudié electrónica, pero es un hobby que me apasiona hace mas de 3 décadas.
El s-cr está basado básicamente en el esquema de Alexander, con un OPA134 a la entrada y un OP-07 actuando como servo de DC.  Por mi parte he leído y aún sigo leyendo la página de pcp ya que contínuamente debo refrescar mis escasos conocimientos.
Un abrazo



Quien estuvo desarrollando un ampli como el Millenium es otro amigo del foro, Juanma pero no se si terminó ese proyecto.


----------



## ragaman (Dic 8, 2011)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Hola Ragaman:
> es un gusto poder compartir ideas con quien tiene la suerte de poseer un amplificador realimentado a corriente. en mi caso, tengo varios Sc-r que le compré a Pablo Crespo en un sistema multiamplificado y verdaderamente son solo satisfacciones poder escucharlos. No puedo ahondar mas en conocimientos ya que nunca estudié electrónica, pero es un hobby que me apasiona hace mas de 3 décadas.
> El s-cr está basado básicamente en el esquema de Alexander, con un OPA134 a la entrada y un OP-07 actuando como servo de DC.  Por mi parte he leído y aún sigo leyendo la página de pcp ya que contínuamente debo refrescar mis escasos conocimientos.
> Un abrazo
> ...




Si claro, yo hablo continuamente con Juanma, el termino de desarrollar el amplificador y me comento que los resultados del Amp fueron satisfactorios, algo que todos deberían probar, la próxima que lo vea conectado en el msn, le voy a pedir que empieza a participar del foro.-


----------



## Iván Francisco (Dic 8, 2011)

Mandale saludos míos, hace mucho tiempo que desinstalé el msn.


----------



## 0002 (Dic 8, 2011)

Entonces si vamos a aportar, digamos al menos, ¿de que clase de amplificador estariamos hablando?, quiero imaginar que hablamos de amplificadores Clase AB, por que al menos hablando de lo que es la calidad de audio, creo es una de las clases más a modo para esto.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 8, 2011)

ragaman dijo:


> Si, se trata de una topologia que por asi decirlo que en vez de emplear una muestra de voltaje para realimentarse (topologia Clásica) implementa una muestra en corriente, esta topologia tiene como ventaja una altisima velocidad y un ancho de banda independiente de la ganancia.


cabe aclarar, que los lazos de realimentacion en corriente deben siempre coexistir con el lazo de tension, no puede operar si no hay realimentacion de tension (a menos que el amplificador posea muy baja ganancia a lazo abierto), este tipo de lazos combinados existe desde hace 50 años, o mas, acá habia publicado algo al respecto :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50w-alto-damping-zo-0-2-ohm-16396/#post110974, uno de los grandes beneficios es que baja muchisimo la impedancia de salida y hasta se puede tener control sobre ésta.


----------



## ragaman (Dic 9, 2011)

Aquí les dejo un librito muy bueno, con excelente material.










hazard_1998 dijo:


> cabe aclarar, que los lazos de realimentacion en corriente deben siempre coexistir con el lazo de tension, no puede operar si no hay realimentacion de tension (a menos que el amplificador posea muy baja ganancia a lazo abierto), este tipo de lazos combinados existe desde hace 50 años, o mas, acá habia publicado algo al respecto :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50w-alto-damping-zo-0-2-ohm-16396/#post110974, uno de los grandes beneficios es que baja muchisimo la impedancia de salida y hasta se puede tener control sobre ésta.



Interezante amplificador valvular  valdria la pena armarlos y probarlo, pero en mi ciudad de cosas se consigue un mosfet  ahora una valvula, en las tiendas de electronica solo venden tip41 y transistores 2n2222



0002 dijo:


> Entonces si vamos a aportar, digamos al menos, ¿de que clase de amplificador estariamos hablando?, quiero imaginar que hablamos de amplificadores Clase AB, por que al menos hablando de lo que es la calidad de audio, creo es una de las clases más a modo para esto.



un amplificador Clase AB encaja perfectamente aqui, animete y postea.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 9, 2011)

ragaman dijo:


> Interezante amplificador valvular  valdria la pena armarlos y probarlo, pero en mi ciudad de cosas se consigue un mosfet  ahora una valvula, en las tiendas de electronica solo venden tip41 y transistores 2n2222



la idea no era ofrecerte armar un ampli a valvulas, sino mas bien que veas como es que está planteada la realimentacion de corriente...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 7, 2012)

Bueno, para que no decaiga el tema, pongo un Diagrama.

A ver si quiere andar la ardilla 








Etapa de entrada Diferencial Doble, o al menos eso parece!
Espejos de corriente?
Vas y etapa de salida comunes. Complementario.

¿A altas potencias, una etapa de salida complementaria es más estable? Hablando en términos de manejo de potencia.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2012)

En efecto, son 2 diferenciales en configuración simétrica. de echo *"Todo"* el amplificador es *"Simétrico"*


----------



## ragaman (Ene 15, 2012)

Es interesante el sistema de compensación térmica de este amplificador, ya que Tr10 no va sobre el disipador de calor como se acostumbra a usar, en cambio van conectado los diodos, muy parecio al Leach Amplifier http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/lowtim/. respecto a lo que comenta tacatomon acerca de espejos de corriente en la etapa diferencia mejoraría mucho el rendimiento de la etapa diferencial y reduciría la distorsión, pero yo preferiría usar el modo cascodo, para mantener el voltaje de esta etapa lo mas constante posible en los transistores donde se genera el proceso de realimentación y recordemos que es la primera etapa de ganancia de voltaje, de esta manera evitaríamos el efecto early y podríamos usar transistores delicados y con buenos parámetros como baja Cob (capacitancias parasitas), alta ft (ancho de banda) y bajo ruido.... respecto a la etapa de salida que tiene esta amp es un triple Push Pull con un beta de algo asi 64.000  suponiendo que el beta mas pequeño es de 40 en los mj15003, esta etapa de salida no tiene problemas para controlar un parlantes a alta potencia, también ofrece una impedancia de entrada bastante alta evitando cargar la etapa de ganancia de voltaje, claro que esta etapa de salida requiere que los transistores que forman la etapa esten sobre el mismo disipador para poder lograr una compensacion termica adecuada (bueno, esto debe usarse  de esta manera cuando se usa un bias spreader convencional, sin los diodos y poniento Tr10 sobre el disipador, lo que no estoy seguro es si esta modificación permita que Tr12,Tr13,Tr14,Tr15 tengan que ir sobre el mismo disipador que los Mj15003) habria que probar.



Hablando de estapas de salida, estoy probando la salida Quad push pull, la encuentran en el LC end millenium amplifier, el simulaciones los resultados son hermosos , usando BJTs 8ohm a 200W obtengo cifras de THD 0.002%, que anteriormente solo obtenía con mosfets, en mi CFA mini.



Ivan, por hay le mande unos amplificadores operacionales discretos a Juanma de regalo, espero se los puedan enviar lo antes posible, regalame tu mail que quiero mandarte algunas fotos de mis trabajos porque tengo algunas cositas que podrían interesarte.


----------



## juanma (Ene 15, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> cabe aclarar, que los lazos de realimentacion en corriente deben siempre coexistir con el lazo de tension, no puede operar si no hay realimentacion de tension (a menos que el amplificador posea muy baja ganancia a lazo abierto), este tipo de lazos combinados existe desde hace 50 años, o mas, acá habia publicado algo al respecto :https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50w-alto-damping-zo-0-2-ohm-16396/#post110974, uno de los grandes beneficios es que baja muchisimo la impedancia de salida y hasta se puede tener control sobre ésta.


Interesante ampli Hazard. No parecen lazos anidados de realimentación, sino mas bien 2 realimentaciones en simultaneo. La verdad es que seria interesante de analizarlo. Tengo nula experiencia con valvulas.

Pero no veo que coincida con la topología de realimentación de corriente que muestran tanto National o Texas o PCPAudio. Es decir, el ancho de banda en un VFB varía segun la ganancia, no así en un CFB, donde ambos son (hasta un punto) independientes. Esa superposición de cualidades no veo que resulte en algo.

Sobre el ampli con los 3 diodos, puede ser por el tema del tempco, para disminuir mas el Bias ante un aumento de temperatura. Igual se pueden hacer arreglos con otro transistor mas, para aumentar ese parámetro.

Existe otra manera de cargar el input y es con un espejo de corriente, entre el colector del Tr de entrada, y una segunda etapa.

off topic
Sin quererlo, en estos dias termine viendo una pagina con equipos de audio vintage (80-90) y me puse a buscar algunos esquematicos. Algunos equipos son obras maestras!
Muchas ideas, de las cuales podemos probar varias. Desde fuente de alimentacion variable para un class A, feedfoward, mucho de Zero Feedback, Error Correction, High Speed Bias, Super Linear Circuit, etc. Y encima varios explicados con lujo de detalle!


----------



## tbobreak (Ene 16, 2012)

hola a todos, ami me gustaria aprender mas sobre  este tema  para el diseño de amplificadores, no se si puedan compartir algun libro, o sitio en internet donde  pueda leer  mas sobre estos temas tan importantes,


----------



## 0002 (Ene 16, 2012)

Interesante lo que se aprende en un día aquí en los foros , yo quisiera contribuir al tema con esta idea, hace tiempo en el foro se publicó un esquema (Fogonazo para ser exactos) sobre un amplificador a base de IGBTs, el diseño creo era específico de una revista, en ese aspecto creo que agregar lazos de realimentación no sería necesario (*creo*), debido a que los componentes de la etapa de salida son muy dificiles de conseguir, el mismo Hazard dijo que se podia hacer la etapa de salida con componentes discretos (BJTs y Mosfets), estaría interesante hacerlo, digo es un aporte minimo con mis reducidos conocimientos en el tema, pero a ver que les parece a los que saben .

Ragaman esos datos que muestras son muy interesantes, sobre todo con esa potencia .

Saludos.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola ragaman y juanma:
ya que los dos incursionaron en la construcción del "End Of Millenium", que diferencia encuentran con el CFB de PCP? a nivel sonoro?
Juanma: creo que aún no tuviste la oportunidad de escuchar el de Pablo aún.
Ragaman: has probado multiamplificar el Millenium? alguien ha probado compararlo con amplificadores clase A?
gracias a ambos


----------



## ragaman (Ene 17, 2012)

Aqui les dejo unas pequeñas fotos de las simulaciones, estoy aprovechando estos dias que todavia tengo de vacaciones y me he dedicado a encontrar los materiales necesarios para realizar ese amplificador, estoy empeñado en conseguir los materiales de la mejor calidad posible, resistencias metal Film 1% (axiales y smd), las cuales voy a usar en todo el amplificador  incluyendo las resistencias de salida, pienso usar varias resistencias de metal film en paralelo al 1% de 1W para eliminar las resistencias bobinadas y su efecto inductivo, condensadores Wima MKT, Electrolíticos de Low ESR (mirando panasonic, nichicon y chemi-con), los transistores de la salida son los Sanken 2SC3263 que tienen características muy buenas los cuales son muy rápidos y tienen disipación de potencia aceptable, En cuanto a la PCB ya la he ido trabajando, pero requiere tiempo ya que este amplificador debe tener pistas lo mas cortas posible para eliminar las inductancias parásitas y colocar los componentes de la mejor forma posible (Amante de la simetría)

Respecto a la simulaciones dejo unas pequeñas tomas, donde pueden ver que le ampli, a alta potencia maneja cifras de distorsión muy bajas (uso el modelo real de un parlante - Impedancia) aun teniendo un factor de realimentación de aproximadamente 37dB.





tbobreak dijo:


> hola a todos, ami me gustaria aprender mas sobre  este tema  para el diseño de amplificadores, no se si puedan compartir algun libro, o sitio en internet donde  pueda leer  mas sobre estos temas tan importantes,



Puedes Descargarte el Libro de Robert Cordell Audio Power Amplifiers, es muy bueno, creeme que tiene material de mucha calidad.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 17, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> Interesante ampli Hazard. No parecen lazos anidados de realimentación, sino mas bien 2 realimentaciones en simultaneo. La verdad es que seria interesante de analizarlo. Tengo nula experiencia con valvulas.
> 
> Pero no veo que coincida con la topología de realimentación de corriente que muestran tanto National o Texas o PCPAudio. Es decir, el ancho de banda en un VFB varía segun la ganancia, no así en un CFB, donde ambos son (hasta un punto) independientes. Esa superposición de cualidades no veo que resulte en algo.


estimado Juanma, con el afan de entender (un poco nomás) de qué estaban hablando con respecto a CFA, me puse a leer un poco, y a causa de esto debo aclararte que estabamos (o yo estaba hablando) de cosas completamente distintas, un CFA no utiliza realimentacion *de* corriente, sino que realimenta *por* corriente, osea, la entrada inversora es un punto de impedancia cero, la topologia entera del amplificador es completamente diferente a la de un amplificador de tension convencional, cabe aclarar que se sigue realimentando la tension de salida, solo que en uno las entradas del par diferencial de entrada es de alta impedancia, y la señal de error depende de una diferencia de tension entre ambas entradas, y en el otro las entradas son de baja impedancia (o impedancia ideal cero) y la señal de error depende de una diferencia en las corrientes de cada una de las entradas.

este tipo de amplificadores los conocia pero como operacionales, nunca en esquemas de alta potencia, de hecho se usan mucho en circuitos amplificadores de señal de video o UHF, 

el esquema del valvular que postie (que tambien los hay a transistores) tiene realimentacion *de* corriente, que trae beneficios distintos a los CFoA, ya que opera de una manera muy distinta, pues, lo que hace es ingresar una muestra de la corriente de salida, ademas de su tension, con lo cual, ademas de estabilizar la ganancia de toda la etapa (loop de tension), modifica el amortiguamiento del sistema, corrigiendo la salida dependiendo de la corriente que circula por ella, ademas de que es menos sensible a variaciones en la impedancia de la carga dependiendo de la frecuencia.


----------



## tbobreak (Ene 17, 2012)

gracias ragaman, ya lo descargue, me pondre a leerlo, anteriormente habia chekado el de douglas self, pero el pdf era d emuy mala calidad y  entendi muy poco,  tengo pensado comprar el boylestad, es mas de electronica, pero bienen algunas configuraciones , como totem  o single end, y la push pull,


----------



## juanma (Ene 18, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> estimado Juanma, con el afan de entender (un poco nomás) de qué estaban hablando con respecto a CFA, me puse a leer un poco, y a causa de esto debo aclararte que estabamos (o yo estaba hablando) de cosas completamente distintas, un CFA no utiliza realimentacion *de* corriente, sino que realimenta *por* corriente, osea, la entrada inversora es un punto de impedancia cero, la topologia entera del amplificador es completamente diferente a la de un amplificador de tension convencional, cabe aclarar que se sigue realimentando la tension de salida, solo que en uno las entradas del par diferencial de entrada es de alta impedancia, y la señal de error depende de una diferencia de tension entre ambas entradas, y en el otro las entradas son de baja impedancia (o impedancia ideal cero) y la señal de error depende de una diferencia en las corrientes de cada una de las entradas.


Ahora que lo miro, ya habia leido sobre el tipo de realimentación de corriente. Es el caso (b) de los siguientes esquemas.





He visto muy pocas de esas configuraciones. En DIYAudio un miembro, si mal no recuerdo, hablaba maravillas de eso. De un mejor control del cono o algo asi. Hay un libro también, pero no lo he encontrado todavia.​ 
En el esquema del ampli que dejaste, estan implementadas las dos realimentaciones, o no? Como se fija la ganancia? En que parte se hace la compensación en frecuencia?



> este tipo de amplificadores los conocia pero como operacionales, nunca en esquemas de alta potencia, de hecho se usan mucho en circuitos amplificadores de señal de video o UHF


Algunos sintoamplificadores estan empezando a venir con amplis CFB. Yamaha creo que era uno, o Denon, no me acuerdo.

Edit: encontre un poco mas.

Howland current pump


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 18, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> Ahora que lo miro, ya habia leido sobre el tipo de realimentación de corriente. Es el caso (b) de los siguientes esquemas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


estimado juanma, la ganancia queda fijada por la realimentacion de tension, es ésta la que fija la ganancia a lazo cerrado (de tension obvio) y el ancho de banda, si te fijas bien, la realimentacion de corriente que esta implementada en dicho circuito posee un desacople de unos 4uF, lo que le da un roll off al lazo bastante bajo (se busca mejorar el factor de amortiguamiento del ampli cuando el parlante funciona como piston, inclusive, tiene un potenciometro para regular dicho lazo, que funciona de una manera un tanto particular, pudiendo ajustar el lazo para que quede como realimentacion negativa, hasta positiva, haciendo que la resistencia de salida quede positiva hasta negativa.


----------



## 0002 (Ene 18, 2012)

Osea que en todo caso estamos hablando de que con este tipo de realimentación podriamos prescindir del uso de una red zobel ó ya me perdí 

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 18, 2012)

0002 dijo:


> Osea que en todo caso estamos hablando de que con este tipo de realimentación podriamos prescindir del uso de una red zobel ó ya me perdí
> 
> Saludos.


nop, la red zobel esta con la razon de estabilizar la impedancia *de* *carga* en el extremo superior de la respuesta en frecuencia del amplificador, donde los parlantes presentan una impedancia bastante mas alta que la nominal, de esta manera, la impedancia efectiva de carga que "ve" el amplificador es un tanto mas plana.

en el caso de la realimentacion de corriente, lo que se hace, es que el amplificador compence las variaciones de impedancia del parlante cuando éste funciona como piston, donde la impedancia del parlante es bastante variable, de esta manera, el lazo que toma control en ésta situación es el de corriente, ya que lo que realmente importa para controlar al parlante es *la corriente* (recordar que en una carga inductiva, como lo es un parlante, la fuerza magnetomotriz es proporcional a la corriente)


----------



## 0002 (Ene 18, 2012)

Aaahh ahora me queda más claro, gracias Hazard por la aclaración. 

En cuanto a la idea (tuya desde un principio) de hacer la etapa de salida de un amplificador que usa IGBTs, con componentes discretos (BJT y mosfet) ¿que te parece? . Espero que igual a los otros que saben les empiece a rondar la idea por la cabeza .

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 18, 2012)

0002 dijo:


> Aaahh ahora me queda más claro, gracias Hazard por la aclaración.
> 
> En cuanto a la idea (tuya desde un principio) de hacer la etapa de salida de un amplificador que usa IGBTs, con componentes discretos (BJT y mosfet) ¿que te parece? . Espero que igual a los otros que saben les empiece a rondar la idea por la cabeza .
> 
> Saludos.


justo hoy estaba viendo un poquito ese circuito, y efectivamente, ese ampli lleva la etapa de entrada con realimentacion por corriente... el tema de usar BJTs o MOSFET, no creo que sea la panacea de ese circuito en particular, sino el hecho de que tiene una etapa de entrada de un gran ancho de banda, posee los amplificadores de voltaje (VAS) cascodo, y, bueno, tiene dos pares SZIKLAY en la salida ( son los dos igbt de salida).... como veras, tiene un montonazo de cosas que distinguen ese circuito entre los otros, ahora bien, desde mi punto de vista, que es mas importante? tener 0.001% de distorsion a causa de mas de 40dB de realimentacion, y a causa de esto sufrir de la distorsion por intermodulacion transitoria? o sufrir de 0.1 a 0.5% de distorsion harmonica y no tener distorsion TIM? la verdadera razon de tener una velocidad de respuesta tan grande (he visto amplis con slew rates de hasta 75V/µS) para poder darle semejante ganancia de lazo, si no tuvieran esa velocidad, con semejante realimentacion, seria inaudible de tanta intermodulacion transitoria, repito, hace falta semejante ganancia de lazo?


----------



## 0002 (Ene 18, 2012)

Viendolo desde ese punto de vista creo que seria un punto en contra, en serio me hubiese gustado probar ese amplificador con los IGBT originales lástima que acá no los consigo por ningun lado . Por los comentarios que se hacian debia ser muy bueno, lástima.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 18, 2012)

0002 dijo:


> Viendolo desde ese punto de vista creo que seria un punto en contra, en serio me hubiese gustado probar ese amplificador con los IGBT originales lástima que acá no los consigo por ningun lado . Por los comentarios que se hacian debia ser muy bueno, lástima.
> 
> Saludos.



es que te repito, no hace la diferencia si los transistores de salida son IGBTs o pares MOSFET-BJTs, la diferencia la hace el resto del esquema. esos IGBTs no los vas a conseguir mas, asi que si queres hacer ese ampli, te recomiendo que ensayes con pares sziklay mosfet+BJTs


----------



## 0002 (Ene 18, 2012)

En estos momentos creo que mis conocimientos no dan pa tanto , no quisiera terminar como mucha gente en el foro, buscando un esquema simple y haciendo que "mute" hasta que quede algo parecido a lo que se imaginaban, aunque suene "pal perro" (menos que aceptable ), aunque estaría muy bien que se gestara en este post algo así como una combinación de todo lo como hemos visto hasta ahorita (los VAS en configuración cascodo, realimentación de corriente, los pares sziklai ó quad push pull), algo *muy bueno*, puede salir de todo esto. Estaría bueno pensar en algo simple y rendidor . Seguiré ideando hasta donde me el cerebro.

Saludos.


----------



## ragaman (Ene 19, 2012)

0002 dijo:


> En estos momentos creo que mis conocimientos no dan pa tanto , no quisiera terminar como mucha gente en el foro, buscando un esquema simple y haciendo que "mute" hasta que quede algo parecido a lo que se imaginaban, aunque suene "pal perro" (menos que aceptable ), aunque estaría muy bien que se gestara en este post algo así como una combinación de todo lo como hemos visto hasta ahorita (los VAS en configuración cascodo, realimentación de corriente, los pares sziklai ó quad push pull), algo *muy bueno*, puede salir de todo esto. Estaría bueno pensar en algo simple y rendidor . Seguiré ideando hasta donde me el cerebro.
> 
> Saludos.



Los IGBT de toshiba estan mas descontinuados que otra cosa, realmente hay algo que es muy cierto es que si se quiere cocinar un buen, amplificador debemos tener buenos ingredientes (componentes electronicos) y una buena receta (Topologia), aunque siempre he dicho todo amplificador que haga feliz a su dueño es bueno  ya que deseas armar un amplificador simple y rendidor primero deberías pensar con que tipo de parlantes lo piensas escuchar, el tipo de potencia de salida a manejar y el presupuesto que tienes para su fabricación.





hazard_1998 dijo:


> justo hoy estaba viendo un poquito ese circuito, y efectivamente, ese ampli lleva la etapa de entrada con realimentacion por corriente... el tema de usar BJTs o MOSFET, no creo que sea la panacea de ese circuito en particular, sino el hecho de que tiene una etapa de entrada de un gran ancho de banda, posee los amplificadores de voltaje (VAS) cascodo, y, bueno, tiene dos pares SZIKLAY en la salida ( son los dos igbt de salida).... como veras, tiene un montonazo de cosas que distinguen ese circuito entre los otros, ahora bien, desde mi punto de vista, que es mas importante? tener 0.001% de distorsion a causa de mas de 40dB de realimentacion, y a causa de esto sufrir de la distorsion por intermodulacion transitoria? o sufrir de 0.1 a 0.5% de distorsion harmonica y no tener distorsion TIM? la verdadera razon de tener una velocidad de respuesta tan grande (he visto amplis con slew rates de hasta 75V/µS) para poder darle semejante ganancia de lazo, si no tuvieran esa velocidad, con semejante realimentacion, seria inaudible de tanta intermodulacion transitoria, repito, hace falta semejante ganancia de lazo?




Estoy de acuerdo con el amigo Hazard, las distorsiones temporales y la Intermodulación son de las cosas que mas se deben evitar en un amplificador, realmente la distorsión armónica no mide directamente la calidad de audio de un amplificador (solo parte de ella), un Amp con una THD de 0,001% y una TIM muy alta, seria como un plato de comida que se ve bueno pero no sabe nada bien, pero un buen amplificador que tenga una TIM muy baja y una THD aceptable seria como ese pequeño plato de comida que no parece lo que es hasta que lo pruebas, cualquier persona que haya escuchado un amplificador valvular sabría de lo que le estoy hablando, muchos amplificadores de valvulas tienen THD < 0.8% y su sonido es muy cálido y placentero.

TIP: No debemos abusar de la ganancia en lazo abierto de un amplificador porque sufrimos de intermodulaciones temporales, las cuales hacen que nuestro amplificador pierda calides en su sonido y un amplificador se hiso para escucharlo y disfrutar de el, no para mirar su THD.


----------



## juanma (Ene 19, 2012)

ragaman dijo:


> TIP: No debemos abusar de la ganancia en lazo abierto de un amplificador porque sufrimos de intermodulaciones temporales, las cuales hacen que nuestro amplificador pierda calides en su sonido y un amplificador se hiso para escucharlo y disfrutar de el, no para mirar su THD.


Sera por eso que marcas como Pioneer o Denon sacaron amplificadores sin ningún tipo de realimentación? Espero hayas probado el clon del Millennium!

El pequeño Denon POA8000



​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2012)

ragaman dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el amigo Hazard, las distorsiones temporales y la Intermodulación son de las cosas que mas se deben evitar en un amplificador, realmente la distorsión armónica no mide directamente la calidad de audio de un amplificador (solo parte de ella), un Amp con una THD de 0,001% y una TIM muy alta, seria como un plato de comida que se ve bueno pero no sabe nada bien, pero un buen amplificador que tenga una TIM muy baja y una THD aceptable seria como ese pequeño plato de comida que no parece lo que es hasta que lo pruebas, cualquier persona que haya escuchado un amplificador valvular sabría de lo que le estoy hablando, muchos amplificadores de valvulas tienen THD < 0.8% y su sonido es muy cálido y placentero.


Creo que alguna vez se discutió el tema de la TIM en el foro, pero hay un par de problemas con ella:


La definición original de la TIM y el mecanismo de medición no se basan en señales REALES existentes en el audio, tanto en relaciones de amplitudes como en componentes espectrales (por ejemplo, una onda cuadrada NUNCA existe en audio, y había un método de medida, allá por los 80's que las usaba para probar la performance de los amplificadores operacionales). Por lo tanto, si bien la TIM existe y es posible medirla....su uso práctico en la realidad de las aplicaciones de audio es dudoso, por que no hay señales reales capaces de excitarla tal como se mide.
El otro problema es: por que aplicarla solo para los amplificadores de potencia si las mismas señales de audio excitan a los preamplificadores y a todos los "amplificadores" de la cadena de audio? 
Me parece que están evaluando la TIM tal como se hacía en los 80's... 

Por otra parte, creo que no hay que meter a los amplis valvulares en esta historia por un par motivos:


 Para que sean comparables deben ser amplis "del mismo tipo", y eso significa que hay que dejar los SET o similares por afuera y solo considerar a los Push-Pull (estamos hablando de amplis en clase AB ... nó?). Y la distorsión en los PP - en condiciones normales de operación - es del todo similar a los de salida bipolar (o MOSFET), excepto cuando recortan... pero en un amplificador nunca debe operar en el recorte por que está fuera de la zona lineal... aunque este es un argumento muy usado por los audiófilos para justificar su preferencia 
 Si se consideran los SET, no hay un equivalente puro para bipolar, y estos sí "suenan mas bonito" (aunque el diseño es completamente obsoleto y de baja performance...pero si a alguien le gusta...) pero es por la cantidad de distorsión armónica PAR que tiene (y que la simetría del PP elimina) por que este tipo de distorsión, y en especial el primer armónico, hace que las cosas suenen como vienen MAS un pequeño agregado DE LO MISMO pero en la octava superior...y parece que al oído humano le gusta eso... pero claro, la EXACTITUD de la reproducción del audio entonces hay que guardarla en el bolsillo 



ragaman dijo:


> TIP: No debemos abusar de la ganancia en lazo abierto de un amplificador porque sufrimos de intermodulaciones temporales, las cuales hacen que nuestro amplificador pierda calides en su sonido y un amplificador se hiso para escucharlo y disfrutar de el, no para mirar su THD.


Hummmmmmm.....no entiendo cual es el problema con la ganancia "elevada" a lazo abierto (GLA) si el amplificador nunca se usa de esa forma.
Si el amplificador va a ser realimentado, la ganancia elevada a lazo abierto es UNA NECESIDAD, por que fija la "exactitud" de la ganancia en lazo cerrado (GLC). Por supuesto que la GLA es variable con la frecuencia de operación, pero en tanto que se mantenga alta respecto a la GLC (y con eso la variación en función de la frecuencia es mínima), también se mantiene alta la exactitud de la GLC y eso permite mantener bajo control los parámetros del sistema en lazo cerrado, al menos durante un rango de frecuencias suficientemente amplio.

El problema que yo veo no está en la GLC, en la medida que tenga valores "razonables". El asunto está en el diseño inicial del amplificador, que debe tener el *mejor comportamiento posible* ANTES de cerrar el lazo de realimentación. Si el diseño tiene algunas falencias...la realimentación las puede bastante, pero no puede hacer milagros.


----------



## juanma (Ene 19, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> El problema que yo veo no está en la GLC, en la medida que tenga valores "razonables".


El punto es cual es ese valor? Hay mucho debate al respecto. Muchos fabricantes eran (ahora con eso querer meter 5/6 amplis en un gabinete, ponen cualquier cosa de amplificador..) explicitos al poner cosas como "poco factor de realimentacion" y demas. Que mejora muchos aspectos del amplificador, es indiscutible. Que suene mejor, me gustaria tener la oportunidad de escuchar varios buenos amplificadores antes.

Lo que es seguro es que un muy alto factor de realimentacion, a parte de dar una distorsión muy baja, no es aconsejable para la reproducción musical.



> El asunto está en el diseño inicial del amplificador, que debe tener el *mejor comportamiento posible* ANTES de cerrar el lazo de realimentación. Si el diseño tiene algunas falencias...la realimentación las puede bastante, pero no puede hacer milagros.


Linearizar antes de aplicar realimentacion, me canse de leerlo en Self!jaja
De todas maneras insisto, seria interesante que varios mas armen un amplificador sin realimentacion y comenten sus apreciaciones. La mia fue totalmente favorable al clon-End Millenium.

En los 80 hubo lo que creo fue una epoca dorada para el audio. Grandes marcas hacian grandes esfuerzos por nuevas tecnicas de amplificación (varias apuntaban a non-NFB). Dejo una de Denon, pero no hay que olvidar a Pionner con su Super Linear Circuit, o a Yamaha con su ley de transferencia hiperbolica o su High Speed Bias. Es por demas interesante, para salir del super tipico etapa diferencial + ganancia de voltaje + output y explorar nuevas topologías e ideas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> El punto es cual es ese valor? Hay mucho debate al respecto. Muchos fabricantes eran (ahora con eso querer meter 5/6 amplis en un gabinete, ponen cualquier cosa de amplificador..) explicitos al poner cosas como "*poco factor de realimentacion"* y demas.


Y....el valor correcto es el valor necesario para cumplir con las pautas de diseño (distorsión, sensibilidad, ancho de banda, margenes de fase y ganancia, etc, etc)...y no hay mucho mas que decir al respecto.
*(***) *El asunto ese del _"poco factor de realimentación"_ es que es una expresión terriblemente ambigüa... y te diría que orientada a la "gilada audiófila" . El factor de realimentación es el producto entre la ganancia en lazo abierto y la inversa de la ganancia en lazo cerrado. La GLA es grande (tipo 70dB o mas) y la GLC es relativamente chica (tipo 30dB o menos)....Y???? => el factor de realimentación es mayor o igual a 40dB...Y????   
A mí no me dice nada.... a menos que conozca las especificaciones técnica completas del amplificador...y ni así...



juanma dijo:


> Que mejora muchos aspectos del amplificador, es indiscutible. Que suene mejor, me gustaria tener la oportunidad de escuchar varios buenos amplificadores antes.


Es que el concepto de que "suene mejor o peor" está dado por muchisimas cosas adicionales, entre ellas, la psicoacústica (y todo lo accesorio) y las características de los baffles/parlantes utilizados...y es ahí donde están las mayores diferencias. El resto...pues bueno, no queda mucho mas que la distorsión 



juanma dijo:


> Lo que es seguro es que un muy alto factor de realimentacion, a parte de dar una distorsión muy baja, no es aconsejable para la reproducción musical.


Goto (***) 



juanma dijo:


> En los 80 hubo lo que creo fue una epoca dorada para el audio. Grandes marcas hacian grandes esfuerzos por nuevas tecnicas de amplificación (varias apuntaban a non-NFB). Dejo una de Denon, pero no hay que olvidar a Pionner con su Super Linear Circuit, o a Yamaha con su ley de transferencia hiperbolica o su High Speed Bias. Es por demas interesante, para salir del super tipico etapa diferencial + ganancia de voltaje + output y explorar nuevas topologías e ideas.



Sep...fué una época muy linda del audio (que viejo que estoy...LPM), pero surgieron muchas cosas que hicieron ruido y luego desaparecieron...y yo no conozco el motivo de todas , pero varias de ellas eran por que no cerraba la ecuación costo/complejidad/beneficio. A fin de cuentas, de eso se trata la ingeniería: conseguir el mejor resultado al mejor costo 

A decir verdad, nunca me he preocupado por analizar un amplificador sin realimentación global, por que sé de movida que los resultados (los eléctricos al menos) van a ser siempre inferiores a un ampli realimentado diseñado correctamente. Voy a ver, cuando tenga un rato libre, si tomo algun circuito de la web y los simulo/calculo para ver que resulta....pero ya me imagino


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 19, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y....el valor correcto es el valor necesario para cumplir con las pautas de diseño (distorsión, sensibilidad, ancho de banda, margenes de fase y ganancia, etc, etc)...y no hay mucho mas que decir al respecto.
> *(***) *El asunto ese del _"poco factor de realimentación"_ es que es una expresión terriblemente ambigüa... y te diría que orientada a la "gilada audiófila" . El factor de realimentación es el producto entre la ganancia en lazo abierto y la inversa de la ganancia en lazo cerrado. La GLA es grande (tipo 70dB o mas) y la GLC es relativamente chica (tipo 30dB o menos)....Y???? => el factor de realimentación es mayor o igual a 40dB...Y????
> A mí no me dice nada.... a menos que conozca las especificaciones técnica completas del amplificador...y ni así...



uhmmm, a mi si me dice unas cuantas cosas, por ejemplo, que va a tener bajisima distorsion harmonica, muy alto damping, y bastante complejidad en el VAS y etapa de entrada para lograr tener una respuesta transitoria aceptable...

repito, por qué confiar todo a la realimentacion negativa, por que no hacer que a lazo abierto tenga suficiente ancho de banda, y la menor distorsion posible, confiando a la realimentacion global la estabilizacion de ganancia, en vez de confiarle a la realimentacion negativa todo el trabajo....


----------



## juanma (Ene 19, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> *(***) *El asunto ese del _"poco factor de realimentación"_ es que es una expresión terriblemente ambigüa... y te diría que orientada a la "gilada audiófila" .


Gilada audiófila? WTF ! Para nada ! !

Self está muy lejos de caer en  ese grupo, y sin embargo dedica una parte de su libro sobre como reducir la ganancia de lazo abierto del VAS. Y en varias páginas hablan de lo mismo. Gilada audiófila es apropiado a gente que cree que los cables son unidireccionales. 
Y *siempre* algo audiofilo implica mucha $$$, uno paga caro la ignorancia.
Hace tiempo subi un gráfico de Baxandal, en donde mostraba como al aumentar el factor de realimentación aumentaban los armónicos de orden alto, que no son en absoluto agradables. Y viceversa. No recuerdo si Passo Cordell hicieron un update de eso.

Acá es cuestión de cambiar el valor de ciertos componentes y ya está. Nada de cables superconductores, cobre al 99% y atropellos a la razon parecidos. Probas con una cierta cantidad re realimentación, después con otra, y evaluas si hubo algún cambio.

Tomate un tiempo y armate un no-NFB, el End Millenium. Te toma como mucho 1 hora.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> uhmmm, a mi si me dice unas cuantas cosas, por ejemplo, que va a tener bajisima distorsion harmonica, muy alto damping, y bastante complejidad en el VAS y etapa de entrada para lograr tener una respuesta transitoria aceptable...


Ahhh....pero es que lo importante no es que sea bajo o alto, por que eso ya se sabe, el asunto es *"cuanto"* . La respuesta transitoria está relacionada directamente con los polos y ceros de la FT de lazo abierto, la topología del ampli define la THD, etc, etc. Por eso te digo que a mi no me dice nada (debería haber agregado "nuevo" ), a menos que conozca las especificaciones completas....y sin eso, no puedo predecir nada.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> por que no hacer que a lazo abierto tenga suficiente ancho de banda, y la menor distorsion posible, confiando a la realimentacion global la estabilizacion de ganancia, en vez de confiarle a la realimentacion negativa todo el trabajo....


Eso fué lo que dije antes : Hay que lograr el mejor comportamiento posible *ANTES* de cerrar el lazo.



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Gilada audiófila? WTF ! Para nada ! !


No lo decía por Self !!  Lo decía por lo de los vendedores que comentaste!



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Tomate un tiempo y armate un no-NFB, el End Millenium. Te toma como mucho 1 hora.


OK. Voy a probar tu recomendación a ver que onda.
La bola es que ahora estoy metido en un nuevo sistema de baffles con parvas de ecualizaciones y parlantes "mas mejores", así que una vez que lo tenga listo voy a lograr una mejor plataforma de ensayos.


----------



## ragaman (Ene 19, 2012)

Veo que esta empezando a ponerse interesante este foro , la realidad es que un buen amplificador debe tener una baja THD, pero esta THD debe ser baja por la topologia del amplificador en si mas no por la Cantidad de Realimentación que se le aplique al amplificador para tratar de corregir las falencias de este, a lo que me refería en cuanto al tip de diseño era que debemos mantener la distorsión baja sin abusar de la realimentación "GLOBAL" mas bien prescindir de ella y tratar de eliminarla en cada una de las etapas que conforma el amplificado.

Les comparto una información acerca de realimentación y distorciones temporales. http://www.ossaudio.com/TemporalDistortionContext.htm#Roberto


----------



## juanma (Ene 19, 2012)

A estos de Royal Device los tengo de "el subwoofer mas grande del mundo". Estos llegan al extremo que ezavalla llama gilada audiófila. Todos sus diseños son "zero global and zero local feedback", hacen todos los acoples de etapas con transformadores. Y naturalmente, cada equipo tiene un precio ridículo! U$S20000 es algo comun. O adaptadores RIAA a U$S800.

El otro dia vi un Accuphase en mercadolibre, a U$S4.000, del año 70 es el equipo. ESO, es una tomada de pelo. Mire el datasheet, y está al alcance de uno armar algo como eso o incluso mejor y por mucha menos $$$.

Amplificadores como el de Self o el P3A o un simétrico poco y nada tienen que envidiar a los que vienen en los sintoamplificadores actuales!


----------



## 0002 (Ene 20, 2012)

Por eso hablaba de algo sencillo y rendidor (por que habemos personitas en el foro que tenemos que ahorrar un poco para sacar los proyectos a flote), digo tampoco caer en decir si puedo sustituir un transistor original por uno de dos pesos  (mexicanos, algo así como USD $0.1), teniendo en cuenta muy en cuenta que un como decía ragaman, *los circuitos electrónicos buenos, se arman con componentes buenos*. Apoyandonos en una buena base de teoría, creo que no serían necesarias cosas de precios inmorales .

Saludos.


----------



## ragaman (Ene 20, 2012)

0002 dijo:


> Por eso hablaba de algo sencillo y rendidor (por que habemos personitas en el foro que tenemos que ahorrar un poco para sacar los proyectos a flote), digo tampoco caer en decir si puedo sustituir un transistor original por uno de dos pesos  (mexicanos, algo así como USD $0.1), teniendo en cuenta muy en cuenta que un como decía ragaman, *los circuitos electrónicos buenos, se arman con componentes buenos*. Apoyandonos en una buena base de teoría, creo que no serían necesarias cosas de precios inmorales .
> 
> Saludos.



0002 tu que estas en mexico hay un sitio donde venden componentes electronicos muy buenos a excelentes precios, es mas parte de los componentes que tengo ahora me los trajo un amigo del DF y los compro en AG ttp://www.agelectronica.com/inicio.htm, hay compre los transistores SMD toshiba, los transistores TO-126 que sirven de drivers, los Jfets y unos Mosfets, si quieres te doy referencias para que los compres tambien y te explico que paremetros tienen que los hacen especiales.


Por otro lado aquí dejo las fotos de la PCB en el ácido del amplificador que les mostré en la simulación, son la 1:36Am en mi país  y creo que amaneceré armando este pequeño juguete


----------



## Iván Francisco (Ene 20, 2012)

0002:

"Por eso hablaba de algo sencillo y rendidor (por que habemos personitas  en el foro que tenemos que ahorrar un poco para sacar los proyectos a  flote), digo tampoco caer en decir si puedo sustituir un transistor  original por uno de dos pesos  (mexicanos, algo así como USD $0.1), teniendo en cuenta muy en cuenta que un como decía ragaman, *los circuitos electrónicos buenos, se arman con componentes buenos*. Apoyandonos en una buena base de teoría, creo que no serían necesarias cosas de precios inmorales"

Puedo comentar al respecto que aquí en BsAs el costo principal pasa por el trafo y  el aluminio de los disipadores (tratándose de nuevos - sin cooler), en primer término. Y en segundo lugar por los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente (de buena marca) y luego los transistores de salida. En cuanto a la plaqueta en si misma el costo es prácticamente despreciable, hoy con componentes smd no te tiene que preocupar si tiene 4, 8 o 10 transistores más.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> A estos de Royal Device los tengo de "el subwoofer mas grande del mundo". *Estos llegan al extremo que ezavalla llama gilada audiófila.* Todos sus diseños son "zero global and zero local feedback", hacen todos los acoples de etapas con transformadores.


  
Comencé a leer el artículo que posteó ragaman, pero solo llegué hasta donde dice:


			
				Royal Device dijo:
			
		

> 2 - *There is a very important reason to use Hi-Efficiency: to be able to use amplifiers without feedback.  *
> 3 - The first requirements to achieve a good system and start listening to music, instead of distortion, are:
> *3.1 - No crossovers in the loudspeakers  *
> *3.2 - No feedback on amplifiers
> *


Y ahí dejé de leer . Estas barbaridades ya las conozco de otros lugares. (Naaa...en realidad seguí leyendo un poco, pero se me armó un lío bárbaro con la cantidad de cosas que mezcla en la exposición y ya no entendí para donde iba el asunto. Prometo reintentarlo luego de dormir un par de horas )


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 20, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Comencé a leer el artículo que posteó ragaman, pero solo llegué hasta donde dice:
> 
> Y ahí dejé de leer . Estas barbaridades ya las conozco de otros lugares. (Naaa...en realidad seguí leyendo un poco, pero se me armó un lío bárbaro con la cantidad de cosas que mezcla en la exposición y ya no entendí para donde iba el asunto. Prometo reintentarlo luego de dormir un par de horas )


yo tambien me detuve en ese parrafo eza! zzzz yo te diria que mas que dormir un par de horas, tengas a la mano mientras lees, alguna tira de lexotanyl o algo similar, cosa de calmar tu ira


----------



## ragaman (Ene 20, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> yo tambien me detuve en ese parrafo eza! zzzz yo te diria que mas que dormir un par de horas, tengas a la mano mientras lees, alguna tira de lexotanyl o algo similar, cosa de calmar tu ira



No le den tan duro al Articulo, hay cosas que si se pueden rescatar de el


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2012)

ragaman dijo:


> No le den tan duro al Articulo, hay cosas que si se pueden rescatar de el


  
Intenté leerlo otra vez (y ya dormí un par de horas)... y no hay NADA que se pueda rescatar! La gran cantidad de estupideces que dice para justificar la otra cantidad de estupideces que asegura que suceden, excede mi limite de aceptar cosas nuevas :enfadado:
En particular, cuando justifica NO USAR CROSSOVERS en los baffles  y habla sobre la "diferencia de velocidad de los parlantes"  y sobre los problemas de integración de las fases tweeter/woofer  hizo que automáticamente cerrara la página.
En fin....el audio no es pseudociencia...y sí, este es un artículo de rancia estirpe para la gilada audiófila


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 20, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Intenté leerlo otra vez (y ya dormí un par de horas)... y no hay NADA que se pueda rescatar! La gran cantidad de estupideces que dice para justificar la otra cantidad de estupideces que asegura que suceden, excede mi limite de aceptar cosas nuevas :enfadado:
> En particular, cuando justifica NO USAR CROSSOVERS en los baffles  y habla sobre la "diferencia de velocidad de los parlantes"  y sobre los problemas de integración de las fases tweeter/woofer  hizo que automáticamente cerrara la página.
> En fin....el audio no es pseudociencia...y sí, este es un artículo de rancia estirpe para la gilada audiófila


juaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


a mi me paso *EXACTAMENTE* lo mismo....

sobre todo cuando querian explicar el delay que hay en los harmonicos que atraviezan la inductancia del crossover...... obvio que hay giros de fase en el crossover, pero a la frecuencia de corte, justo donde debe estar la atenuacion porque arranca el crossover del otro driver...ademas generalizan sin hacer referencia a la gran cantidad de tipos de filtro que hay para elegir 


por otro lado ezavalla con que calculas los filtros pasivos/activos? a mano o con algun soft? usaste alguna vez el *NUHERTZ SOLUTIONS* ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> ......Intenté leerlo otra vez (y ya dormí un par de horas)... y no hay NADA que se pueda rescatar! La gran cantidad de estupideces que dice para justificar la otra cantidad de estupideces que asegura que suceden............



! Al final lo lograron, se le saltó. ¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Al final lo lograron, se le saltó. ¡



  

 






			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> por otro lado ezavalla con que calculas los filtros pasivos/activos? a mano o con algun soft? usaste alguna vez el *NUHERTZ SOLUTIONS* ?



Los filtros activos los calculo con el programita de ESP, por que siempre uso filtros LR y el programita es mas comodo que la calculadora.
Para los filtros pasivos te recomiendo el LspCad, pero tenés que relevar las curvas de respuesta de los parlantes usando un microfono. Si nó, podés usar el WinISD o la calculadora ... pero no vas a lograr los mejores resultados.

El usuario juanfilas es un experto en el LspCad, así que te sugiero consultarle a él sobre alguna aplicación particular que quieras hacer.

PD: El Nuhertz Solutions.... ni lo había sentido nombrar


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 20, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Los filtros activos los calculo con el programita de ESP, por que siempre uso filtros LR y el programita es mas comodo que la calculadora.
> Para los filtros pasivos te recomiendo el LspCad, pero tenés que relevar las curvas de respuesta de los parlantes usando un microfono. Si nó, podés usar el WinISD o la calculadora ... pero no vas a lograr los mejores resultados.
> 
> El usuario juanfilas es un experto en el LspCad, así que te sugiero consultarle a él sobre alguna aplicación particular que quieras hacer.
> ...



siempre me surgen dudas con los filtros linkwitz rilley, mas alla de que la atenuacion a la frec de corte esta a -6dB, que diferencias tiene con el butterworth? la respuesta temporal es la misma?  te recomiendo le eches un vistazo, es visualmente *FEO*. pero como herramienta es inigualable, podes calcular virtualmente todo tipo de filtros, desde pasivos hasta filtros digitales (codigo C++), paso bajo, paso banda, paso alto, retardos, distintos tipos de respuesta (la unica que no tiene es la LR) ya sea butterworth, bessel, eliptico, chebyshev, legendre, gausiano etc.... implementaciones de la que quieras, te da la funcion de transferencia y te simula lo que te calcula y las modificaciones de valores que le hagas al circuito... 100% recomendable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> siempre me surgen dudas con los filtros linkwitz rilley, mas alla de que la atenuacion a la frec de corte esta a -6dB, que diferencias tiene con el butterworth? la respuesta temporal es la misma?


Los filtros Linkwitz-Riley son filtros muy particulares por que el efecto que tienen no es eléctrico sino ACUSTICO. Eso al principio resulta raro, por que estamos acostumbrados a evaluar los filtros en forma eléctrica, pero eso no sirve mucho para crossovers de audio, por que estás obviando el comportamiento de los transductores (parlantes). La FT de los filtros LR, a la larga, está dada por la SPL de salida de los parlantes y la tensión de entrada a los mismos.
Por otra parte, los filtros LR también tienen comportamiento pasa-todo, así que mantienen coherente la fase entre los transductores... aparte de cortar como FPA o FPB. Esta coherencia de fase es muy importante, por que complementada con el ajuste temporal de la emisión de los parlantes lográs que el lobulo de radiación conjunta entre ellos salga recto, paralelo al piso, y que se quede quieto ahí, lo cual elimina las "coloraciones" debidas a los diferentes rebotes dependientes de la frecuencia que se producen cuando el lobulo de radiación se inclina por la "incoherencia de fase" de los filtros de los crossovers.

Bue...estoy 100% off-topic, pero es una experiencia nueva el escuchar un sistema de parlantes tratado con estos filtros. *Leete este artículo de Linkwitz* y vas a ver como lo consiguió usando filtros Butterworth  (la idea de hacerlo así fué de Russ Riley [QEPD], quien le dió parte del nombre al filtro)


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 20, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Los filtros Linkwitz-Riley son filtros muy particulares por que el efecto que tienen no es eléctrico sino ACUSTICO. Eso al principio resulta raro, por que estamos acostumbrados a evaluar los filtros en forma eléctrica, pero eso no sirve mucho para crossovers de audio, por que estás obviando el comportamiento de los transductores (parlantes). La FT de los filtros LR, a la larga, está dada por la SPL de salida de los parlantes y la tensión de entrada a los mismos.
> Por otra parte, los filtros LR también tienen comportamiento pasa-todo, así que mantienen coherente la fase entre los transductores... aparte de cortar como FPA o FPB. Esta coherencia de fase es muy importante, por que complementada con el ajuste temporal de la emisión de los parlantes lográs que el lobulo de radiación conjunta entre ellos salga recto, paralelo al piso, y que se quede quieto ahí, lo cual elimina las "coloraciones" debidas a los diferentes rebotes dependientes de la frecuencia que se producen cuando el lobulo de radiación se inclina por la "incoherencia de fase" de los filtros de los crossovers.
> 
> Bue...estoy 100% off-topic, pero es una experiencia nueva el escuchar un sistema de parlantes tratado con estos filtros. *Leete este artículo de Linkwitz* y vas a ver como lo consiguió usando filtros Butterworth  (la idea de hacerlo así fué de Russ Riley [QEPD], quien le dió parte del nombre al filtro)


 es realmente algo muy interesante, ya que nunca lo vi desde ese punto de vista, mi duda tambien era de que mas allá de que un FPB mas un FPA dé un filtro paso todo, era el hecho de que la sumatoria de ambos dé coherencia de fase en toda la cadena. osea, los giros de fase de uno y otro filtro (FPB y FPA) se cancelen entre sí, yo segun tenia entendido los linkwitz riley eran en realidad dos butterworth en cascada, no es así? o yo estoy muy herrado?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> es realmente algo muy interesante, ya que nunca lo vi desde ese punto de vista, mi duda tambien era de que mas allá de que un FPB mas un FPA dé un filtro paso todo, era el hecho de que la sumatoria de ambos dé coherencia de fase en toda la cadena. osea, los giros de fase de uno y otro filtro (FPB y FPA) se cancelen entre sí


La coherencia de fase no es que los desfasajes del FPB y FPA se anulen entre sí, por que operan sobre transductores diferentes. La coherencia de fase es que el retardo de grupo sea constante entre los transductores, o lo que es lo mismo, la fase de las señales que atraviesan los filtros sea una RECTA dependiente de la frecuencia y contínua desde los graves hasta los agudos.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> yo segun tenia entendido los linkwitz riley eran en realidad dos butterworth en cascada, no es así? o yo estoy muy herrado?


Nop, no estás errado, pero eso solo vale para los LR de cuarto orden (bah...los mas usados). Los de segundo orden tienen una FT "propia" para lograr el Q=0.5 y la atenuación de 6dB en la fc. Los de orden superior tienen una mezcla de diferentes Q en cada etapa para lograr el 0.5 al final de la cadena, pero por suerte estos no se usan mucho... 
PD: los filtros LR siempre van en órdenes pares (no hay un filtro LR de orden 3)


----------



## ragaman (Feb 19, 2012)

Veo que se a quedado sin actualizaciones este post, la idea original fue reunir conceptos e información para que las personas que forman parte de la comunidad puedan diseñar sus propios amplificadores y lleguen a tener el amplificador que siempre han querido, así que invito a Ezavalla, Hazard, Juanma y Fogonazo que nos dediquemos a reunir información y compartir nuestras experiencias con las demás personas.


----------

